# Second video: Landmark grocery store



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Makati Philippines: LandMark supermarket's foodcourt


Makati Philippines: LandMark supermarket's foodcourt




rumble.com


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve,

Don't watch the video - you won't like it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I watched your video Howard and no different to malls in the provinces, plenty of germs to get you going. Did you dare to eat there?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We don't have anything remotely close to this grocery store near us, I've never seen a grocery store like this in the Philippines, this is my first time.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket


Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket




rumble.com


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> We don't have anything remotely close to this grocery store near us, I've never seen a grocery store like this in the Philippines, this is my first time.


I think if you owned a car you would realize these places are not that far away. From Victoria I can be in Landmark Alabang within one hour.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket


Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket




rumble.com


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

As much as you bother about bacterias, why are you still in Makati???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> 
> 
> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> ...


That's where I got my first dose of dysentery and spent two nights in hospital on a drip.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Landmark Makati is a very old mall where they have collected all of the food outlets together in the basement. Most modern malls have a smaller food court with the chain outlets interspersed around the mall. Nothing remarkably really.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> 
> 
> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> ...



My second video thread - the moderator moved it into this thread.
So probably none of you know there is a longer second video - this one is the actual grocery store.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> That's where I got my first dose of dysentery and spent two nights in hospital on a drip.


The food court and supermarket and two different departments. In my opinion Landmark Supermarket beats any other supermarket in the Philippines for quality and choice.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> I watched your video Howard and no different to malls in the provinces, plenty of germs to get you going. Did you dare to eat there?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I think by clicking on Howard’s video you may earned him 000.5 cents! 
Have you become a blogger Howard?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

magsasaja said:


> I think by clicking on Howard’s video you may earned him 000.5 cents!
> Have you become a blogger Howard?


Trawler me thinks.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tasmanian_Devil1 said:


> Go back where you came from, we don't need people like you here! Always just rummage, but contribute nothing constructive.


Unless you are interested in bacteria with little or nothing to justify the claims. Worry wart, drama queen or simply nothing to do.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I needed to put the videos somewhere for you to watch it.

Downloading from dropbox takes a long time.
Streaming from YouTube or Rumble is more convenient.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

How long have you been here now Howard? How long do you intend to stay?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve, I arrived August 5.
PRA is holding my passport until SRRV is completed.
Maybe 2 more weeks ? Maybe 4 more weeks? Maybe longer ?
I do not know.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Makati Philippines: LandMark supermarket's foodcourt


Makati Philippines: LandMark supermarket's foodcourt




rumble.com


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve,

Don't watch the video - you won't like it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I watched your video Howard and no different to malls in the provinces, plenty of germs to get you going. Did you dare to eat there?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We don't have anything remotely close to this grocery store near us, I've never seen a grocery store like this in the Philippines, this is my first time.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket


Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket




rumble.com


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> We don't have anything remotely close to this grocery store near us, I've never seen a grocery store like this in the Philippines, this is my first time.


I think if you owned a car you would realize these places are not that far away. From Victoria I can be in Landmark Alabang within one hour.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket


Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket




rumble.com


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

As much as you bother about bacterias, why are you still in Makati???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> 
> 
> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> ...


That's where I got my first dose of dysentery and spent two nights in hospital on a drip.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Landmark Makati is a very old mall where they have collected all of the food outlets together in the basement. Most modern malls have a smaller food court with the chain outlets interspersed around the mall. Nothing remarkably really.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> 
> 
> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> ...



My second video thread - the moderator moved it into this thread.
So probably none of you know there is a longer second video - this one is the actual grocery store.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> That's where I got my first dose of dysentery and spent two nights in hospital on a drip.


The food court and supermarket and two different departments. In my opinion Landmark Supermarket beats any other supermarket in the Philippines for quality and choice.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> I watched your video Howard and no different to malls in the provinces, plenty of germs to get you going. Did you dare to eat there?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I think by clicking on Howard’s video you may earned him 000.5 cents! 
Have you become a blogger Howard?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

magsasaja said:


> I think by clicking on Howard’s video you may earned him 000.5 cents!
> Have you become a blogger Howard?


Trawler me thinks.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tasmanian_Devil1 said:


> Go back where you came from, we don't need people like you here! Always just rummage, but contribute nothing constructive.


Unless you are interested in bacteria with little or nothing to justify the claims. Worry wart, drama queen or simply nothing to do.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I needed to put the videos somewhere for you to watch it.

Downloading from dropbox takes a long time.
Streaming from YouTube or Rumble is more convenient.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

How long have you been here now Howard? How long do you intend to stay?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve, I arrived August 5.
PRA is holding my passport until SRRV is completed.
Maybe 2 more weeks ? Maybe 4 more weeks? Maybe longer ?
I do not know.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Makati Philippines: LandMark supermarket's foodcourt


Makati Philippines: LandMark supermarket's foodcourt




rumble.com


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve,

Don't watch the video - you won't like it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I watched your video Howard and no different to malls in the provinces, plenty of germs to get you going. Did you dare to eat there?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We don't have anything remotely close to this grocery store near us, I've never seen a grocery store like this in the Philippines, this is my first time.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket


Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket




rumble.com


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> We don't have anything remotely close to this grocery store near us, I've never seen a grocery store like this in the Philippines, this is my first time.


I think if you owned a car you would realize these places are not that far away. From Victoria I can be in Landmark Alabang within one hour.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket


Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket




rumble.com


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

As much as you bother about bacterias, why are you still in Makati???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> 
> 
> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> ...


That's where I got my first dose of dysentery and spent two nights in hospital on a drip.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Landmark Makati is a very old mall where they have collected all of the food outlets together in the basement. Most modern malls have a smaller food court with the chain outlets interspersed around the mall. Nothing remarkably really.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> 
> 
> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> ...



My second video thread - the moderator moved it into this thread.
So probably none of you know there is a longer second video - this one is the actual grocery store.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> That's where I got my first dose of dysentery and spent two nights in hospital on a drip.


The food court and supermarket and two different departments. In my opinion Landmark Supermarket beats any other supermarket in the Philippines for quality and choice.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> I watched your video Howard and no different to malls in the provinces, plenty of germs to get you going. Did you dare to eat there?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I think by clicking on Howard’s video you may earned him 000.5 cents! 
Have you become a blogger Howard?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

magsasaja said:


> I think by clicking on Howard’s video you may earned him 000.5 cents!
> Have you become a blogger Howard?


Trawler me thinks.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tasmanian_Devil1 said:


> Go back where you came from, we don't need people like you here! Always just rummage, but contribute nothing constructive.


Unless you are interested in bacteria with little or nothing to justify the claims. Worry wart, drama queen or simply nothing to do.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I needed to put the videos somewhere for you to watch it.

Downloading from dropbox takes a long time.
Streaming from YouTube or Rumble is more convenient.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

How long have you been here now Howard? How long do you intend to stay?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve, I arrived August 5.
PRA is holding my passport until SRRV is completed.
Maybe 2 more weeks ? Maybe 4 more weeks? Maybe longer ?
I do not know.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

